# Badmephisto: "Beginners: Standardize your cross (and other stuff too)"



## StachuK1992 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## cmhardw (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow, Badmephisto really does make excellent videos. I think this is a great cross video, and would certainly help those who struggle with the cross to not only have a much easier time through it, but also to improve their times. Very cool! :tu


----------



## Godmil (Feb 9, 2011)

Great to see new vids from Badmephisto. His videos were indispensable when I first started out.


----------



## celli (Feb 9, 2011)

WOW, he's great. My cross always takes like 5 seconds without a good transition into F2L. With this video and some practice for half an hour, it takes me 3 seconds!!! Never thought I could improve my cross 2 seconds in half an hour! THANKS, Badmephisto


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 9, 2011)

Whoa, he's still making videos?
Sweet.


----------



## anuradha (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks, Badmephisto!


----------



## CubicNL (Feb 9, 2011)

Definately a very helpful vid


----------



## Selkie (Feb 11, 2011)

Indeed great videos. I watched the intuitive F2L ones last month when I started and was immediately able to start F2L without needing to watch them again which shows how good they are. I also really enjoyed the BDL one and am itching to start trying BLD solving because of it.

Great to see he's back


----------



## bicmedic (Feb 13, 2011)

Fantastic video. Like everything else, I slowed down at first but now I see the light.


----------



## demma (Feb 13, 2011)

Three thumbs up for Badmephisto videos and stuff!


----------



## badmephisto (Feb 16, 2011)

Hah thanks stachu for posting this, I guess? Thank you all for nice comments, especially from a fellow educator Chris  (hi!)

@goatseforever: 

fun fact: That video has footage from a span of time of about 5 months  You can maybe see more wrinkles on my hands at the end! (But hopefully not).... crazy academic life. SIGH


----------



## Hodari (Mar 16, 2011)

Sorry for the semi-necropost here but as far as standardizing solves, I was wondering what your thoughts were on the following idea:

Practice doing f2l while always holding your cube oriented the same way(ie yellow on top, orange in front).

This has a number of benefits, especially forcing you to learn how to insert from different angles and avoiding cube rotations and also thinking more about the relative positions of the colors and making it easier to keep track of which slots you've filled(since the relative position of that slot doesn't keep changing as you're not rotating the cube). 

I'm currently averaging around 45 seconds and just started trying this out but so far the results seem to be good.


----------



## Brest (Mar 16, 2011)

Hodari said:


> Sorry for the semi-necropost here but as far as standardizing solves, I was wondering what your thoughts were on the following idea:
> 
> Practice doing f2l while always holding your cube oriented the same way(ie yellow on top, orange in front).
> 
> ...


badmephisto already has a video in a similar vein. Tips for practicing F2L


----------

